# Playstation Emulator Help. (PSX)



## paran0id42 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone out there use a good PS emulator?  I have PSX but whenever I try to play the .bin file it doesnt look like anything loads (Black screen, put in game file, still a black screen)  I am trying to play FF Origins and Tactics .  If anyone can help me diagnose whether it is the game or the emulator, or even I am just doing it wrong I would appreciate it.  Greatly appreciated if those who use PSX actively.  I went to the PSX forums to register but they are pre-scanning new registrants and I have no idea how long that will take.  If anyone can recommend an alternative Playstation emulator I will take that too (if you have a good link and an install guide, even better)


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

playstation emulators need the PSX bios to be able to run games. do you have that?


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> playstation emulators need the PSX bios to be able to run games. do you have that?



I probably dont.  However after submitting this thread, I am getting a message every time I start up psxfin.exe, it says:

Warning:
C:\Documents and Settings\kyle\dekstop\Arcade\Playstation PSX Files\bios\*put scph1001.bin here.txt is not a valid BIOS image.*

It requested a BIOS thingy and I put in the .txt file and it didnt give me an error, so I assumed it worked.

But I probably don't have the right BIOS thing.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 25, 2009)

In the .zip I downloaded there is a folder called "bios" and all that is in it is this file,
*put scph1001.bin here.txt*


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> I probably dont.  However after submitting this thread, I am getting a message every time I start up psxfin.exe, it says:
> 
> Warning:
> C:\Documents and Settings\kyle\dekstop\Arcade\Playstation PSX Files\bios\*put scph1001.bin here.txt is not a valid BIOS image.*
> ...



you have to get the right bios file then^^
but i cant tell you how and where to download it, thats the only illegal part about playstation emulators. its only legal if you copy the file from your own playstation.

on a sidenote though, the file is incredibly easy to find ;D 
little hint: the filename you have to google is actually in the error message you got.




paran0id42 said:


> In the .zip I downloaded there is a folder called "bios" and all that is in it is this file,
> *put scph1001.bin here.txt*



thats just a placeholder. you have to get the real file.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 25, 2009)

We can't give you the BIOS, seeing as that part is illegal. Try...other sources.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> you have to get the right bios file then^^
> but i cant tell you how and where to download it, thats the only illegal part about playstation emulators. its only legal if you copy the file from your own playstation.
> 
> on a sidenote though, the file is incredibly easy to find ;D
> ...



Hint recieved!  And the big booming playstation logo freaked me out haha.  Thanks  It is working


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Hint recieved!  And the big booming playstation logo freaked me out haha.  Thanks  It is working



great^^ have fun!
playstation 1 emulation works pretty smoothly, if you have problems with a game just try a different graphics plugin,play around with its settings a little and you should be fine


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

I assume you _own_ FFT and FFOrigins? (say yes). I'm not sure what emulator you're running, but you might want to give ePSXe a shot if you're not using it. It's pretty much the most complete emulator available for the PS1, and the most up-to-date.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 25, 2009)

ePSXe + Pete's OpenGL2 + Cartoon Storybook Shader + FFT = Loooooooove.
 It's true, it's a very true statement.


----------

